# VAC Question



## Mediman14 (4 Feb 2021)

I think I already know the answer to this, and it might seem silly for asking. Would VAC pay for a gym membership or a piece of exercise equipment if it is recommended by a specialist?


----------



## Teager (6 Feb 2021)

No, they don't cover it but there are lots of discounts to gyms for vets I know GoodLife has one.


----------



## CampCricket (13 Feb 2021)

I got a home gym valued at $1200 from soldier-on as a grant
This was over 5 years ago, so you might want to inquire if it’s still ongoing...
I googled and it appears to still be running.
The program is called a “soldiers foot locker”.
I was going through my medical release working with a kinesiologist on base. She told me about the program.





						Soldier On Grant Program - Soldier On Fund
					

Soldier On can provide serving member or Veteran of the Canadian Armed Forces who acquired a permanent physical or mental health illness or injury while serving their country with short-term financial support so that the cost does not stand in the way of their active lifestyle. As the official...



					www.soldieron.ca
				



I had help from my COC at the time but this is not necessary to apply as the grant is available to veterans.
I was approved to buy equipment like a workout mat, weight bench, weights, medicine ball, TRX, Fitbit, resistant bands. I had to get quotes from 3 places and submit with my application.

I was told that this grant program could also be approved to buy a rowing machine or treadmill but I went the home gym route as this allowed me to do physio / rehab at home allowing me better access / improved quality of life.


----------

